

Ask HN: Project-based resource on python application development - mozart

can anyone recommend a resource (book,tutorial,etc.) that focuses on application development in python? something similar to Practical Django Projects, but for stand alone applications instead of web apps (for now).&#60;p&#62;i'm in a bit of a funny place, i have a decent/good grasp of python syntax and my logic isn't bad, but i have no clue on how to assemble an application, i seem to be stuck on writing scripts.
======
l0nwlf
Why not contribute to an existing application ?

~~~
mozart
i've looked at the source of a few projects but the flow is way over my head,
i understand the syntax but not the logic, which is why i'm looking for a
project-cenetered learning resource, instead of a reference or language-
feature resource. also, it seems that a lot of app programming is 90% gui
bindings, with very little actual code, or am i totally way off mark?

i recently picked up the django practical projects book, and in a few days i
re-wrote a website i did with django. i feel it was the book's project-centric
approach that made this possible.

